# A Girl for Othella/Eddy NOT AT THE BERTO



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Othella Harrington and his wife, Shannon, welcomed Ava, a 9-pound, 5-ounce girl into the world Wednesday.
> 
> That's about the only news the Bulls produced.




congratulations to the harringtons! :banana:





> *A team spokesman said Eddy Curry didn't work out at the Berto Center for the second straight day. No reason for the delay was given this time.*
> 
> Previously, the Bulls said they were waiting for clearance from cardiologists, who were analyzing the battery of tests performed after Curry complained of an irregular heartbeat March 30.
> 
> ...




http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...llsbrite,1,86556.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*[dance!]: pinkbanana :[/dance!]*

Dang it. We need a pink banana to celebrate the arrival of little Othellette!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wynn said:


> *[dance!]: pinkbanana :[/dance!]*
> 
> Dang it. We need a pink banana to celebrate the arrival of little Othellette!


 of course :


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Wynn said:


> *[dance!]: pinkbanana :[/dance!]*
> 
> Dang it. We need a pink banana to celebrate the arrival of little Othellette!


She's not so little, actually.

But really, what did you expect, considering Dad?


----------



## Blueoak (Aug 4, 2004)

uh oh.. so when sloth said in the game thread that Eddy practiced today.. he was lying? ... shame shame


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Blueoak said:


> uh oh.. so when sloth said in the game thread that Eddy practiced today.. he was lying? ... shame shame


He likes to talk... a lot.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Blueoak said:


> uh oh.. so when sloth said in the game thread that Eddy practiced today.. he was lying? ... shame shame


But he eats casserole with the big man... casserole!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> But he eats casserole with the big man... casserole!


...but it's just hamburger and rice. Eddy's mother waits for the REAL guests befoe she breaks out the TUNA!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> She's not so little, actually.
> 
> But really, what did you expect, considering Dad?


*Wynn!* was a 12 pound baby (a fact he will not share with the future Mrs.), so to him, Othellette is tiny!

Thanks to *spongyfungy!* for the pink plantain!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Good size baby. Congrats to them. Hope Othella finds a way to get a little sleep before games.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Thanks to *spongyfungy!* for the pink plantain!


i am reasonble certain that in the history of the english language, this sentence has never been used before.

Edit: If anyone finds a previous use of this phrase I will resign from this message board forever. . . or, nm :biggrin:


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

Wynn said:


> *Wynn!* was a 12 pound baby (a fact he will not share with the future Mrs.), so to him, Othellette is tiny!
> 
> Thanks to *spongyfungy!* for the pink plantain!


12 pounds!!!! For the love of God......


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Wynn said:


> Thanks to *spongyfungy!* for the pink plantain!



 :groucho: 


that's what she said. :wink:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

:rofl: at this entire thread.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

JRose5 said:


> :rofl: at this entire thread.


:laugh:

Little Beale was only three pounds at birth and two months premature so basketball was never in the cards. With a whole lotta :chee: though, I've got enough size to patrol the paint...or at least head over to Mama Curry's house for some casserole. Mmm...casserole. 

(p.s.--what's the story there, anyway? I read the 'article' but did sloth really eat casserole with Eddy? Does he really talk to him on the phone? Fill me in...it's fascinating!)

edit: I originally wrote three months premature. I think that might have been _ really _ rough...?


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

BealeFarange said:


> (p.s.--what's the story there, anyway? I read the 'article' but did sloth really eat casserole with Eddy? Does he really talk to him on the phone? Fill me in...it's fascinating!)


I have formed the opinion that sloth talks nonsense in order to increase his post count, especially now with the UCash for posts.

I could be wrong, but most everything he has said as hearing it from the source points to :rotf:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

the official announcement from bulls.com - othella will be in NY for the game (thank goodness!)


http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/harrington_050407.html 












in other news: no word on eddy's status. but mmmm, that looks like some tasty casserole! 












_Ingredients:
1 (12 ounce) package R & F Noodles
1 (14.5 ounce) can H-E-B Diced Tomatoes with Green Chiles
1 (10.5 ounce) can Hill Country Fare Cream of Mushroom Soup
1 (7.6 ounce) pouch Starkist Chunk Light Tuna, flaked
1 (8 ounce) package H-E-B Shredded Mexican Blend or Cheddar Cheese
1/2 cup Hill Country Fare Fried Onions

Directions:
1. Heat oven to 425 degrees F. Spray a microwave-safe 9x13-inch baking pan with nonstick cooking spray.
2. Combine noodles and 2 cups water in a microwave-safe bowl; toss to coat noodles. Cover bowl with plastic wrap and cook in microwave oven for 6 minutes on High power, stirring twice during the cooking time. Noodles will be tender.
3. Add 1/2 cup fried onions, diced tomatoes with chiles, mushroom soup, flaked tuna and 1 cup shredded cheese to cooked noodles. Evenly spread tuna noodle mixture in prepared baking dish. Top casserole with remaining shredded cheese and fried onions.
4. Cover casserole with plastic wrap and heat in microwave for 4 minutes. Remove plastic wrap and bake on center oven rack for 15 minutes or until cheese is bubbly. 
_





:laugh:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Congrats to Big O and his wife.

Thats quite a big girl. Might turn out 6-9 250. Sign her now!

Now will he make the NY game , will he giveup the option playing his old town again??

Edit: oh , Good , saw the answer in Miz's post


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

yeah, also espn1000 reporting othella will be @ MSG for the game.

and that eddy curry is "still adjusting to his medication" so who knows when he will return??


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> yeah, also espn1000 reporting othella will be @ MSG for the game.
> 
> and that eddy curry is "still adjusting to his medication" so who knows when he will return??


And he's going for more tests in Boston and Minnesota , it will take some time , if he clears to return at all!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Any news on whether othella will be starting?


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

qwerty said:


> Any news on whether othella will be starting?



He should be joining the team today in New York, so I guess he will start. Reiner back to the bench!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

El Chapu said:


> Reiner back to the bench!


 

It was good while it lasted.
So many memories.

Those 3 minutes in Orlando? Unforgettable.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> It was good while it lasted.
> So many memories.
> 
> Those 3 minutes in Orlando? Unforgettable.


We're playing .500 ball with Reiner starting at SG.


----------

